

Pystachio: Python-to-JavaScript translator in JavaScript - coderdude
http://code.google.com/p/pystachio/

======
yannis
You could check a port of a Pratt parser done by Crockford some years back,
can save you a bit of hassle.

<http://javascript.crockford.com/tdop/tdop.html>

John Resig's port of processing is also well looking into.

Both the above are not python but can give you an indication of how people
attacked similar problems in terms of parsing.

let us know when you finished:)

~~~
coderdude
Thanks for the tip on processing.js. That and pyjamas might be two good
sources for me to pour over.

------
coderdude
Hello HN,

I started work on this project a few months back and revisited it last night
to get a very early version up. (Release early!)

Live demo: <http://www.avatrion.com/pystachio/index.html>

So far the project consists mainly of a port of Python 2.5's tokenize.py and
does not yet perform any actual translation. Pystachio looks for embedded and
external scripts with type="text/python" and proceeds to parse the code. The
comments in the demo page tell a little more about what's going on and what
you can do.

Inline python (inside event attributes) is also planned, and an example of how
it would be used is included in the demo as well.

I'm posting this early to hopefully gather some thoughts from you guys on how
to go about translating Python to JavaScript.

